# Rear Derailleur Question



## quailman85749 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have recently started using a wider gear range (now 12-32--10 speed Shimano) Chain rings are 39-53. This is a short cage Shimano Ultegra. It works pretty well. When in the small chain ring and near the larger sprockets (smaller gears), it doesn't seem to be quite in the selected gear. I wonder if I need to go to a mid range derailleur or if perhaps the shifter is worn and not holding the derailleur in the correct alignment. 
any thoughts would be most appreciated. Gil


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Take it to a shop and tell them to fix it. ...and GO JAYHAWKS (that's the coaching part)


----------

